# /gnomemodule.a fehlt???

## morpheus13

Hi, 

ich wollte gerade ein revdep-rebuild durchführen, da ich ja seit längerem Probleme mit meinem System habe.

Also emerge --sync + revdep-rebuild, in der Hoffnung das dann Bugs die vielleicht vorhanden sind verschwinden.

Nun kommt aber bei verschiedenen Paketen der Fehler, dass gnomemodule.a fehlt.

In google habe ich Garnix gefunden, deshalb meine Hoffnung hier Inspiration zu finden  :Smile: 

Hier mal der Ausschnit aus dem Versuch xine zu kompilieren:

```

yuv.c:386: Warnung: Initialisierung streicht Qualifizierer von Zeiger-Zieltyp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE  -march=k8 -O3 -pipe -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wnested-externs -Wcast-align -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-pointer-sign -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -Werror=implicit-function-declaration -DNDEBUG -Wl,--no-undefined -avoid-version -module -Wl,-O1 -o xineplug_decode_gdk_pixbuf.la -rpath /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.28 xineplug_decode_gdk_pixbuf_la-gdkpixbuf.lo ../../src/xine-engine/libxine.la -ldl -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0   

/usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la: line 35: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''

/usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la: line 36: syntax error: unexpected end of file

/usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la: line 36: warning: syntax errors in . or eval will cause future versions of the shell to abort as Posix requires

/usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la: line 35: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''

/usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la: line 36: syntax error: unexpected end of file

/usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la: line 36: warning: syntax errors in . or eval will cause future versions of the shell to abort as Posix requires

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/xineplug_decode_gdk_pixbuf_la-gdkpixbuf.o  -Wl,--whole-archive /usr/lib64/.libs/gnomemodule.a -Wl,--no-whole-archive  -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1/work/xine-lib-1.1.18.1/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so /gnomemodule.a -L/usr/lib64 /usr/lib64/libgsf-gnome-1.so /usr/lib64/libgsf-1.so /usr/lib64/libgnomevfs-2.so /usr/lib64/libxml2.so -lz -lm /usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.so -lnsl /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so -lssl -lcrypto -lresolv -lutil /usr/lib64/libgconf-2.so /usr/lib64/libbonobo-2.so /usr/lib64/libbonobo-activation.so /usr/lib64/libORBitCosNaming-2.so /usr/lib64/libORBit-2.so -ldl /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread -lrt /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so  -march=k8 -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,-O1   -pthread -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_decode_gdk_pixbuf.so -o .libs/xineplug_decode_gdk_pixbuf.so

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: /usr/lib64/.libs/gnomemodule.a: No such file or directory

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: /gnomemodule.a: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [xineplug_decode_gdk_pixbuf.la] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1/work/xine-lib-1.1.18.1/src/libxinevdec'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1/work/xine-lib-1.1.18.1/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

 * ERROR: media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2759:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1/work/xine-lib-1.1.18.1'

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

```

----------

## nikaya

Hi,

schon folgendes probiert?

```
lafilefixer --justfixit
```

Falls nicht installiert:

```
emerge dev-util/lafilefixer
```

----------

## Finswimmer

In diesem Paket scheint die Datei zu sein: gnome-extra/libgsf

(laut http://www.portagefilelist.de/index.php/Special:PFLQuery2)

Tobi

----------

## morpheus13

Danke erstmal

leider hat weder ein

```
lafilefixer --justfixit
```

läuft einfach durch und sagt zu allen libs "already clean - skipping update"

noch ein 

```
 emerge -av gnome-extra/libgsf 
```

geholfen.

----------

